# Is this a good deal?



## keedokes (Apr 19, 2007)

I was looking around for darkroom supplies and saw this on eBay.  Is it a good deal?  Or should I look for _just_ the enlarger and get other supplies elsewhere?  Insured shipping would be $35 to me.

I looked around here at everyone's opinions on Beseler, and found them to be favorable, but this seems to be a beginner enlarger and I couldn't find out too much of what you guys thought of the Printmaker 35, vs other models, so I thought I'd ask!

Thanks.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd hold out for a 23c.  They're workhorses and are compatable with medium format as well.  I found mine on Craigslist for $40.


----------



## keedokes (Apr 19, 2007)

Isn't the 23c for color work?


----------



## terri (Apr 19, 2007)

keedokes said:


> Isn't the 23c for color work?


Not at all!   Very good enlargers.   :thumbup:


----------



## keedokes (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, they make the 23c for both...


----------



## keedokes (Apr 19, 2007)

Hah!  It's so funny you guys brought that up...I just did a search for 'enlarger' on my local Craigslist, and guess what came up?  A Beseler 23c enlarger and some misc. darkroom equipment.    $90 for the enlarger, and $5-$50 for the rest.  Strange the way things work...


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 19, 2007)

Snag it!  If it's functional and clean, that is.  I think that might be well worth it.


----------

